# Brush Bandit build quality??????



## treepanda (May 27, 2008)

early April this year I bought a 65XP Brush Bandit brand new, I teach a course in Arboriculture and we needed a chipper and the institution would not cough up so i bought it myself and charge out for it's use. Up til now it only has 14.7 hours use. We were chipping deadwood after having tidied up an old reserve, the machine wasnt so much chipping as shattering the wood and large chunks were jamming the feed rollers, requiring reversing the rollers etc.. We decided that the anvil must have bedded in and needed readjusting. We adjusted the anvil using the guide supplied with the machine and as per the operators manual. We did however only check one blade, assuming that the other would be an exact replica. We started the machine to check the new adjustment , only to be met by a metal on metal clunk. it appeared that the blade had hit the anvil. we opened the hood and rotated the flywheel, one blade was clear of the anvil but the other blade was not! We readjusted the anvil to clear both blades and whilst one blade was the appropriate distance from the anvil the other was at least 5mm clear! We then took both blades off the machine and they were different sizes, in fact one had been machined completely diffrently from the other, see the pictures. It has now turned out after buggering around with getting new blades shipped down, a new , old blade that is thinner than the current model shipped down blah blah In the end we had one blade (the original) adjusted to clear the anvil as per owners manual and the other side, the lug beside the recess, with out the blade at all, was hitting the anvil. The flywheel is either warped or the shaft is out on alignment! The thing that pisses me off, is that, some one at the factory must have noticed the defect and tried to hide it by machining the blades differently to fit, which worked for a wee while but was always going to create problems and get noticed eventually. Now I have piles of brush, no chipper, I am making payments with no income to support them, I have to bugger about trying to get the problem diagnosed and then wait for a new fly wheel or whatever it needs to be shipped out from the States and get fitted. The local dealer is 1000k's and another island away, it isn't his fault, some useless prick at the factory has put us both in the crapper. I am spewing, has anyone else has an issue like this? I had my reservations about buying a Brush Bandit, they have a reputation for being a bit hit and miss! " Don't buy a Friday or a Monday built one" I am beginning to wish I had bought a Rayco, but the design and the potential for a good machine is there, I can see that when it goes it will be great but until then.... GGRRRRRR!!!

I tried to down load a photo that shows how one of the blades already had a concave face due to only one blade doing all the work, even after only 14.7 hours use, so the strain on bearings etc must be going to cause problems too!


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2008)

Dan, if what he said is correct, the problem is far worse than that.


treepanda, good luck on finding out what's wrong for sure, and getting it fixed.


----------



## treepanda (May 29, 2008)

I dropped it round to an engineer and the flywheel is definitely distorted... Waiting to hear from BB now... had to get new seals on the hydraulic motor as well..


----------



## I can do it (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn't put a bad reputation on BB just cause of that. A 65xp is a pretty small machine and I bet it gets used harder then it should. Anything smaller then a 250 is a waste of time and probably isn't built to hold up. I've always had the best of luck BB over Vermeer and Morbark.


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I agree!
> 
> I was just pointing out that what looks like "one had been machined completely differently from the other" looks like the result of normal sharpening.
> 
> ...



Wow! Is it possible to warp or bend a disc? Sounds like it needs to be look at by the dealer.


----------



## treepanda (May 29, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I wouldn't put a bad reputation on BB just cause of that. A 65xp is a pretty small machine and I bet it gets used harder then it should. Anything smaller then a 250 is a waste of time and probably isn't built to hold up. I've always had the best of luck BB over Vermeer and Morbark.



It has only had 14.7 hours work,it has only been used on light domestic pruning and two small take downs, the fault and the attempt to hide it was there at the factory, that is not cause for a good reputation!


----------



## squad143 (May 29, 2008)

I have a 65xl (bought last year) and it is a great little machine. I chip a lot with it. Any dealings that I have had with Bandit Industries have been very pleasant. Sorry to hear about your problems and I hope they get solved fast.


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2008)

treepanda said:


> It has only had 14.7 hours work,it has only been used on light domestic pruning and two small take downs, the fault and the attempt to hide it was there at the factory, that is not cause for a good reputation!



Yes, you could be right. Those knifes should be the same, I think. It is tough cause you can't just drive it 20 minutes to the dealer but I think if you could Bandit would do what they needed to. 
Maybe they get guys off the same roster as TREEMDS! BOW! I like you to buddy. And he is right " something else".


----------



## hornett224 (May 30, 2008)

*i have always been impressed with BB.*

especially over vermeer.i wouldn't give a cold bucket of piss for another vermeer product and by the looks of their booth at the show in Hartford,i'm not the only one.

treemds 's BB is an awesome machine.never skipped a beat when i worked with him.

i'd say you got a bad one.could happen to anyone in mass production.it's unfortunate but it happens.


----------



## pdqdl (May 30, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I wouldn't put a bad reputation on BB just cause of that. A 65xp is a pretty small machine and I bet it gets used harder then it should. Anything smaller then a 250 is a waste of time and probably isn't built to hold up. I've always had the best of luck BB over Vermeer and Morbark.



I beg to differ. Not everybody needs the same size chipper. I have done very nicely for about 12 years on my Bandit 200. I am sure that much smaller versions have their market also.


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 30, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I wouldn't put a bad reputation on BB just cause of that. A 65xp is a pretty small machine and I bet it gets used harder then it should. Anything smaller then a 250 is a waste of time and probably isn't built to hold up. I've always had the best of luck BB over Vermeer and Morbark.



Smaller than a 250? You have to be kidding. 200's are awesome chippers, and cost about 10K less. The only real benefit to the 250 series is the diameter wood they can accept. I've had more problems with our 254 and 255 then I've had with our 200's which are much older. Finally, he bought a 65XP which means he obviously didn't have 35K sitting around for a 250. The quality should be the same no matter what the model, not that your point about overuse isn't well taken, but a warped wheel is more likely a freak occurrence than it is overuse.


----------



## tree MDS (May 31, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> especially over vermeer.i wouldn't give a cold bucket of piss for another vermeer product and by the looks of their booth at the show in Hartford,i'm not the only one.
> 
> treemds 's BB is an awesome machine.never skipped a beat when i worked with him.
> 
> i'd say you got a bad one.could happen to anyone in mass production.it's unfortunate but it happens.



Thanks Hornett. I guess I can announce my new chipper (used) now, BB 250xp, JD 125 turbo diesel, winch, autofeed, quad rollers, and get this even a hydraulic chute! its got 1500 hrs on it and is blue so I gotta paint it green to match the rest of the team. Its gonna be a few weeks as the guy is waiting for his new machine and I gotta get up the dough as I dont want another payment, but yeah, its gonna be cool, cant wait to stuff that baby with my tractor! Oh its a 2004 and I think I got a killer deal at 18k. Oh and I'm keeping my 200+ with the big tires and fenders for lawns and pruning too.


----------



## brett moir (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it possible that the machine was accidently set up with one new blade and one sharpened blade and the resulting uneven stress has wrecked something. I think its unlikely the disk is warped, more likely the axle or the collar that pulls the axle into the disk is unevenly tightened resulting in the disk not running true. It is a reasonably simple job to remove the disk and press the axle out.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Jun 3, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I wouldn't put a bad reputation on BB just cause of that. A 65xp is a pretty small machine and I bet it gets used harder then it should. Anything smaller then a 250 is a waste of time and probably isn't built to hold up. I've always had the best of luck BB over Vermeer and Morbark.



ditto


----------



## treepanda (Jun 5, 2008)

*The latest dramas...*

The flywheel is 2.6mm out of alignment. BB position to date is that shims are welded into the pockets machined out of the wheel to accommodate the blades, they say this part of the process was left out at manufacture.This is supposed to alleviate any variance in the flywheel. I've never heard of that before. They emailed the engineer the specifications and instructions. The engineer and another engineer who has significant experience with Brush Bandits (Including recently completely rebuilding a brand new 250 with the assistance of an engineer sent out here from Brush bandit, 14000k's to fix a badly built machine) they both refused to do the job as it is a mickey mouse fix that will only cause problems further down the line...

I am getting disillusioned, sure Vermeer have problems, any machinery will, but this is an issue that was identified at the factory, a botch job was done to hide it and now I am stuck with a machine that would be bloody great if it wasn't for this..

Brush bandit have done themselves no favours as far as I am concerned, the chipper is used on work done by an arboriculture. Students tend to use equipment that they train on through out their careers, not many of this years students are that keen on Brush bandit now..


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 5, 2008)

treepanda said:


> The flywheel is 2.6mm out of alignment. BB position to date is that shims are welded into the pockets machined out of the wheel to accommodate the blades, they say this part of the process was left out at manufacture.This is supposed to alleviate any variance in the flywheel. I've never heard of that before. They emailed the engineer the specifications and instructions. The engineer and another engineer who has significant experience with Brush Bandits (Including recently completely rebuilding a brand new 250 with the assistance of an engineer sent out here from Brush bandit, 14000k's to fix a badly built machine) they both refused to do the job as it is a mickey mouse fix that will only cause problems further down the line...
> 
> I am getting disillusioned, sure Vermeer have problems, any machinery will, but this is an issue that was identified at the factory, a botch job was done to hide it and now I am stuck with a machine that would be bloody great if it wasn't for this..
> 
> Brush bandit have done themselves no favours as far as I am concerned, the chipper is used on work done by an arboriculture. Students tend to use equipment that they train on through out their careers, not many of this years students are that keen on Brush bandit now..



My suspicion is that you kiwi's are gettin shady bandits, if you get my drift. Never heard of a bad BB exp. around here!-and I'm not lying.


----------



## pecontools (Jun 7, 2008)

TreePanda, I have had problems from day one with my 65XL it is a common thing with them. Even when you get the flywheel sorted your bottom feedwheel and sometimes top, will constantly jam, especailly feeding deadwood or brittle wood like sycamore, horsechestnut.

Mines done 100 hrs, someone has suggested to me to weld flat bar inbetween the bottom feed roller teeth to make the gaps between shallow so that big peices of deadwood can't lay in them.

Heres my problem 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=44108&highlight=bandit+65xl


----------



## petethird (Jun 7, 2008)

we use a large vermeer machine at work and they seem to hold up to everything extremely well and are built with maintenance in mind - all grease zerks close, easy access to drum and blades, etc. high quality for the while that i've been there.


----------



## treepanda (Jun 15, 2008)

*And here is the news....*

After jumping up and down a bit, the local dealer has agreed to replacing the machine with a new one. He is taking the costs on the chin. The story appears to be that Bandit are taking no responsibility what so ever, despite the fact that some one at construction, noticed that flaw and tried to conceal it at the factory. That is bull####, I believe... Maybe because New Zealand is a tiny market, they don't give a ####, it happens a lot down here.

I really feel for Steve from Power X Equipment because he is stuck in the middle and it will be costing him heaps just in freight, let alone costs of making the machine right and the hit he will take on trying to sell what will amount to a second hand machine...

If it wasn't for the fact that the chipper works so well, i would advocate anyone else to buy another brand... I guess he has to make sure any other machines he buys are well checked out before shipping...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 22, 2008)

Treepanda that sucks, you would think a company such as brush bandit would have stepped up and taken responsibilty for making a faulty machine. I do wonder if we might be getting factory seconds? How much did it set you back?

I do have a question, why didnt you get a NZ made hansa? They are simply fantastic, better than any other 6 inch I have come across. I have mates that have used them for over a decade without trouble and been able to have input into new designs, improvements etc. New ones have 12 by 6.5 opening, vertical anvil, autofeed etc. Great Family business to deal with to. 3 guys locally use them, and theres no sign of them wanting to change machines, just upgrade to newer hansas. (Im getting one in the next few months if all goes to plan and they can make it "swivel" so it can be fed from different sides)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 23, 2008)

One more example of many that keeps me using me whisper no
break downs. Those multi function chipper are always in a shop
and that is fact. I have seen so many lined up at ours at one time
that I was having to share my whisper. The guys all like the slow feeds
so there hands stay pretty and they have an excuse to go to the shop.
Not me I keep chipping with my thirty year old whisper! It never cost me 
payment either lol. I would rather have a payment for new grapple or
bucket than for a chipper but hey some see things different.


----------



## clearance (Jun 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> One more example of many that keeps me using me whisper no
> break downs. Those multi function chipper are always in a shop
> and that is fact. I have seen so many lined up at ours at one time
> that I was having to share my whisper. The guys all like the slow feeds
> ...



Those old Whispers ain't nice to chip with compared to a self feeder but they keep on going and going. They are simple and strong, especially the ones with the Ford straight 6. I have chipped many many loads with them, no machine for the weak or useless, thats for sure. 

treepanda, your dealer sounds like a good guy, in spite of it all. One would think that Bandit would cover it, oh well.


----------

